# Oakley Prizm Road lenses



## Bikephelps

Anyone have experience with these? Fairly new product so not many cyclists have actual experience.


----------



## ddave12000

I just got a pair of flak jacket prescription glasses using the road prizm lenses. So far, so great.


----------



## cnardone

I like my Flak 2.0. When it is shady, they give off a slightly pinkish tint. When it is bright out, I don't see any tint and colors (particularly green) seem to pop just a little more. I can't honestly say that I see road deformations any better than my regular Black Iridium glasses. In general, I do prefer the way I see things through Prizm Road over BI. 

It is not a huge difference. If you have good cycling glasses that you are happy with, I don't think it is worth buying new glasses. If you are buying new lenses anyway, I think it is worth the extra few $$.

cmn


----------



## Bikephelps

Thanks for the info. I'm buying new prescription cycling sunglasses & I'm curious about the Prizm Road lenses. I think I'll get the Flak 2.0 with the Prizm Road lenses.


----------



## TricrossRich

Prizm Road is not new.... they have bene out for 2 years. I got a pair of TDF edition JawBreakers in 2015 with the Prizm Road lens and a pair of Oakley Custom Jawbreakers with Prizm Road last year.

They work well. I think they do help me see cracks and holes better and in lowlight there's good, but there seems to be a point where once it gets too dark at dusk, they make everything look much darker.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale

I was going to say the same thing TricrossRich is saying... I think there is a large difference in seeing potholes and differences in the road than wearing my standard neutral grey lenses. Plus, it acts a little bit like a yellow lense in the dusk. But, Ive only been day riding so I couldnt tell you anything full early morning/late evening riding.


----------



## maximum7

I too have wondered about the Prizm lens. 
I have a pair of FAST Jackets and they came with a Persimmon lens that I loved for dusk, cloudy and low light rides. They really helped. 

I recently bought a pair of Flak 2.0's and I got the Fire Iridium lens, which I had on the Fast J. and love them for bright conditions. They don't make a low light lens for the Flak 2.0, except clear. 

I wonder if the Prizm are a little like the Persimmon lens at all and can be worn in cloudy/dusk conditons?


----------



## Chader09

I have the Prizm Road and Trail. The trail is a lighter shade meant for MTB in mixed light and shadow conditions. I like them for any time it isn't blazing bright. For that, I like the roads.


----------



## ddave12000

Since I last posted, I've used the glasses twice in darker conditions: once, starting a ride at 5am and continuing into sunny conditions, the second, also started at 5am but the day stayed overcast. In both cases they were fine to wear in the dark. Vision wasn't as good as a bright sunny day of course, but I didn't feel blind either. Once daylight rolled around, even on the overcast day they were great.


----------



## Aadub

I've got them, good lenses.


----------



## izza

Chader09 said:


> I have the Prizm Road and Trail. The trail is a lighter shade meant for MTB in mixed light and shadow conditions. I like them for any time it isn't blazing bright. For that, I like the roads.


I have trail and road. I find the trail are yellow base colour and great at very early morning rides. They cut glare from car headlights, allow more light in overall and when sun comes up they still help. 

Once sunrise gets earlier and skies are grey/bright then I switch to road. Pink/rose tint but nearly twice as dark. Allow good perception on all rides and best when going along lanes which have shadows and sunlight. 

Getting a pair of Violet Iridium polarised soon for Summer holidays on the beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximum7

So do you guys think the Trail is the better lens for Low Light, dusk, over-cast conditions?


----------



## izza

Yes. 

Trail - night time through to grey skies. 

Road - grey skies through to sunny day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcorn

The trail lens is meant for trail riding. A friend of mine occasionally uses them for gravel rides and always for cyclocross. They aren't meant for the road and he says vision of the road isn't ideal with them on. 

Persimmon is made for low light and dusk conditions. I like the Fire lenses for sunny and overcast skies because it cuts down sun glare, but the orange color also brightens things up. 

Right now my quiver is Road Prizm for daylight on the road and clear/black transitions for low light or when riding in the evening as the sun is setting. I have a couple frames with Fire lenses if its bright and I'm going to do anything gravel or offroad.


----------



## RaceTripper

I have the Road Prizm and have been doing more gravel rides lately. I find that with the variegated light on gravel roads with tree canopies, i.e. going thru woods, I have problems seeing the best lines to take thru gravel. Would the Trail Prizm work better for visibility in these conditions?


----------



## Chader09

Yes, based on my experience with both. Trail is a better all-around lens for my uses (road, gravel, MTB).


----------



## cnardone

RaceTripper said:


> I have the Road Prizm and have been doing more gravel rides lately. I find that with the variegated light on gravel roads with tree canopies, i.e. going thru woods, I have problems seeing the best lines to take thru gravel. Would the Trail Prizm work better for visibility in these conditions?


Not only do the two lenses filter out a different amount of light, they also filter colors differently. Trail is specifically meant for tree coverage, woods etc. as well as filtering for browns and yellows for dirt. Road was made for the black / dark grey of the road.

So, I agreee with RaceTripper on trail being a better option for you.


----------



## RaceTripper

Chader09 said:


> Yes, based on my experience with both. Trail is a better all-around lens for my uses (road, gravel, MTB).





cnardone said:


> Not only do the two lenses filter out a different amount of light, they also filter colors differently. Trail is specifically meant for tree coverage, woods etc. as well as filtering for browns and yellows for dirt. Road was made for the black / dark grey of the road.
> 
> So, I agreee with RaceTripper on trail being a better option for you.


Thanks for the replies. I think I'll order the Trail lens. Gravel is not something I want to have visibility problems with


----------



## Bikephelps

I've had the Oakley Flak 2.0 with the Road Prism prescription lenses for a week now. I'm very happy. While they're not optimal for dawn or dusk riding, they compare favorably with other daylight lenses. The lense are a reddish not too dark hue. They do accentuate imperfections as advertised but it's not a dramatic change.
I wouldn't replace existing lenses looking for a big improvement but I would recommend choosing Road Prism lenses if starting from scratch. My previous Oakley prescription glasses were destroyed in a crash.


----------



## RaceTripper

I received my Trail Prizm lenses for my Jawbreakers. While my Road Prizm lenses are great for road, they suck for gravel rides with tree canopies casting variegated light on the gravel, making it hard to pick a line.

I tried my new Prizm Trail lenses, just on the Katy Trail in MO (not gravel, but not paved road either) the other day. So far, so good. The resolution of surfaces under a tree canopy is much better. This weekend I am riding a single-speed century that will include about 20-25 miles of gravel, so that will be a good test for me.


----------



## spookyload

I have a new set of Flak 2.0 prism toad lenses if anyone wants a set. I only use clear to black iridium photochromatic, so I took them out when new. PM me if interested.


----------

